

Show HN: Am I Haiku or Not? - jcdreads
http://daghlian.com/haiku
I've been goofing around creating this silly webapp since seeing two of my favorite sites (who will remain nameless) publishing cute haiku that did not have the correct number of syllables.  Have fun.
======
docgnome
5-7-5 is a meter that comes from Japanese where the 5-7-5 is onji
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onji>) not English syllables. Insisting on a
5-7-5 standard for English haiku is generally considered to be something that
is only taught by high school english teachers who aren't familiar with haiku.
Check out the Haiku Society of America (<http://www.hsa-haiku.org/>) for more
information. While the bot was probably fun to write, it has very little to do
with modern English haiku.

